# Two Hopper Systems - TV Services in use



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

I've seen a screen shot of the "TV Viewing Status - TV Services in Use" screen looks like on a single Hopper system. Does it look different on a 2 Hopper system other just more feeds? I mean does it tell you which Hopper the respective feeds belong to?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

NO, each Hopper is separate, it doesn't show the other Hopper.


----------



## Gone2Maui (Nov 23, 2005)

So bridging the two hoppers only allows you to see the DVR recordings on both? What if a recording is in progress on one hopper.... the second hopper can't see it until the recording is complete?

Maybe bridging isn't the correct term. I am referring to this:

New DISH update allows two Hoppers to communicate

For those of you who have two DISH Hoppers on a single account, a second new feature is likely one you’ve been waiting for: communication between Hoppers. Until July 2, each Hopper was only able to communicate with its own Joeys. Now, if you have 2 Hoppers, they can connect to the same duo node, which means they can share functionality including recordings. So, if you’re on a Joey-connected TV and you want to watch a recording from a second Hopper that it’s not connected to, that’s not a problem. You can simply use the remote to toggle to the other Hopper and access its recordings.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I would think that once it starts recording, it would be available. Don't have access to two Hoppers on one account. If anyone who knows for sure could comment, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My understanding is that the Hoppers seeing each other is limited to just the DVR recordings.

I don't know, but I would have to assume that once a recording has started, it would be viewable in progress just as it would be on the Hopper doing the recording.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Gone2Maui said:


> I've seen a screen shot of the "TV Viewing Status - TV Services in Use" screen looks like on a single Hopper system. Does it look different on a 2 Hopper system other just more feeds? I mean does it tell you which Hopper the respective feeds belong to?


The "seamless" integration of two H2k is not that deep to present them as one expanded system. They're still running each own OS system (Linux) and presenting outside as two instances with shared access. 
Take as an example your two PC at home with shared resources.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

garys said:


> I would think that once it starts recording, it would be available. Don't have access to two Hoppers on one account. If anyone who knows for sure could comment, I would greatly appreciate it.


You are correct.

In a single Hopper system, recordings in progress show up in the My Recordings (or PrimeTime Any Time folder if applicable) and can be chosen for playback from Hopper or Joey. One can also use the Red button (from normal viewing) to see how the three tuners on that Hopper are being used and to join a recording or live viewing in progress.

In a dual Hopper system, recordings in progress show up on the Hopper where they are recording. The other Hopper or Joeys can see the folders on both hoppers in the system by selecting the Hopper they want to see at the top of the My Recordings screen. Programs can be played back from either Hopper.

The Red button (TV services in use) will only show the tuners on the Hopper a Joey is paired with. Content can be viewed from the other Hopper without re-pairing the Joey, but the services in use relates to only one Hopper.

DISH has not combined the tuners on two Hoppers to a point where a the other Hopper or a Joey can see all six tuners on one screen and choose from any of the six live tuners. If you have seen a screen shot of six things on the services in use page it reflects a PrimeTime Any Time recording session ... the bottom four things are PTAT.


----------

